# What GPS to get, not UPS sorry



## 173abn82 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm about to hit the road and need advice on what gps system I should be looking at. I will be hauling a 35' 5th wheel, with a f-350 long bed. Since I am not a truck driver, I didn't want to get lost going into territory I can't get out off. What do you all use.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Okay, I've already posted with what I use, but if you want to be technically correct you are really looking for a Navigation system. This consists of a GPS, plus mapping, points of interest and a bunch of other stuff.

Trucker/RV-centric ones are only a couple of years old but here's a site that suggests some from several companies:

Truck GPS Units, Truck Routing, Tractor Trailer GPS for Truck Drivers

Of that list I like the Rand McNally TND 710 because it has length, height AND weight considerations as part of its navigating:

IntelliRoute TND Truck GPS

I've been using Nav systems since 2000 and ff I was shopping for one today this is the one I'd be looking into.

One problem is that this one probably requires a subscription to a satellite service in order to get active status provided by the Navteq feature. I have this in my current Pioneer AVIC system for tracking traffic patterns in major cities. It's nice to have to avoid bad traffic, but costs a bit to use it. If you want the details PM me or email me. There are things you need to know about before you get surprised!

Any unit providing Navteq information needs a satellite subscription. Keep in touch.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

You got me interested in these again... so I looked around some more and found that the Cobra 7750 is another good option and looks like it has weight considerations for routing too.

I don't know if it supports Navteq traffic as well, but since these are only for large cities and when you are enroute you avoid large cities anyway (I do), you may not need this.


----------



## garmp (Mar 13, 2010)

I've heard good things about using the Delorme Street atlas software on a laptop. Software and a puck (gps antenna) goes for about $100. Up sides are that you can program your trip at home while researching the web for poi's and what not and edit it to your needs at anytime. Save it and run it as you drive on your laptop with a 15" or what ever screen and not a 4 or 5". I plan to try it possibly this fall.

Just a thought.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Garmp, I currently do what you suggest with a laptop running Trailer Life's Directory Campground Navigator and a several hundred dollar handheld because I just happen to have this GPS unit available. But using just a puck (GPS antenna and USB port to report coordinates) would work even better since the laptop contains the mapping and trip planning software.

The drawback to this is you'll need an inverter in your vehicle to keep the laptop powered up and battery charged and a place to mount the larger laptop with the larger screen and keep things safe for the driver. I have a center fold down seat that the backrest folds down and I built a platform beyond the folddown to mount the laptop more forward of the driver and passenger's view.

173abn82, if you have a laptop, you might consider this, but I am not familiar with RV-centric software that can track length, height, AND weight. TLDCN tracks length okay, but not height or weight, yet. Maybe you can check this out on the links or internet and then the GPS puck can be acquired for less than $50.


----------

